# Just being a Master Mason



## BigBill (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got raised last week. It seems to be a problem that I just want to be a Master Mason. Everyone is asking me what degree am I doing next. OES? Consistory? I just wanted to be a Master Mason. Is that okay?

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2013)

Brother BigBill, you bet it is!

There's way to much to double back on and learn.  You be satisfied with where you are -- THE SWEET SPOT.

Give it several years.  Don't get caught up in the "here's a petition" rush.  Sort of like the RUSH week in college.  Forget it.
Smell the roses of the garden you are now in.

There is plenty more light.  Get with your local (state) masonic library and start reading.  Go back over your esoteric work and start teaching candidates.  That is the way you learn it.  Go back to a learned brother and make sure all the "obvious" symbols you have been taught stick in your mind.  Make sure you are "really" working on your ashlar.  Get the cobwebs out and start working on that point within the square.  

Brother, you've got plenty to do for the next three to five years.  Make sure you take this information to someone you trust and get back to work on those first three degrees.  There will come a time when you can move forward.  Don't push it.  You must make sure your section of the wall of masonry is solid and that the rest of us can count on you to hold the line.  

Rambling from a misplaced Louisiana boy over here in the wilds of the western parishes of Texas.

:blink:


----------



## BigBill (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow. Needed to hear that. Thanks. That is exactly what I plan on doing . Thanks again

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2013)

So Mote it Be!

You will do well my little brother.

May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 5, 2013)

BigBill said:


> I just got raised last week. It seems to be a problem that I just want to be a Master Mason. Everyone is asking me what degree am I doing next. OES? Consistory? I just wanted to be a Master Mason. Is that okay?
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


Bro. Bill, take as much time as you want before you decide to join another Masonic organization. If you want to be in the Blue Lodge and nothing else then that's more than fine.


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 6, 2013)

For what it's worth, I waited a year before becoming a Scottish Rite Mason. Even at that, I am not very active at this point in SR because I am working my way through the chairs (currently JW). I plan on becoming mor active after I become a Past Master though. But as of now, I am conentrating on my Blue Lodge.


----------



## otherstar (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm with you. I was entered, passed, and raised in 1997. I took the York Rite degrees in 1998 and joined the Scottish Rite in 2002. I demitted form the blue lodge in 2004 for a variety of reasons and returned this year. I went suspended in the Scottish and York Rites and have no desire to return to either. There is more than enough to do in the blue lodge for those so inclined, just as there is more than enough to do in the many appendant bodies for those that so desire. One of the glories of our craft is that there is room for everybody. If you are satisfied being an MM only, that's your choice and you should be supported in it and never feel like you have to join any body that you don't want to join. I plan on re-earning an A-Certificate in the Texas work so I can instruct others, lecture, or do any part in the degrees.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 6, 2013)

Bro Bill,

Nothing is higher than MM.  Studying the degrees is a lifetime process.  There is never need for more.

Many lodges need officers so you may want to consider going through the line.  My bias - That's what I did.  It's a different type of learning experience than the degrees.

I've done Scottish Rite and Shrine over the years but I don't attend much.  These days I stick with the heart of soul of Masonry, my blue lodges.


----------



## BigBill (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks brother.  You have all been so helpful.  I love this site.

Bill P.  Ambler 19. Ambler, PA.


----------



## Bro. 357 (Sep 6, 2013)

My brother take your time learn the blue house inside and out.  Remember that the foundation must be solid in order to support any edifice.   Teach the newly initiated EA's, passed FC's, and grip those MM's from the rubble pile.   After you're comfortable then progress in light.

Bro. Brown


----------



## BigBill (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks bro Brown. That's exactly what I'm going to do.

Bill P.  Ambler 19. Ambler, PA.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 7, 2013)

Where were you first prepared to be made a Mason?  If you're meant to go to one of the appendant/concordant bodies, that's where the call will be felt as well.  If your heart is telling you that all you desire right now is Blue Lodge Masonry, that's exactly what you should focus on.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> Bro. Bill, take as much time as you want before you decide to join another Masonic organization. If you want to be in the Blue Lodge and nothing else then that's more than fine.



Indeed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 7, 2013)

BigBill said:


> I just got raised last week. It seems to be a problem that I just want to be a Master Mason. Everyone is asking me what degree am I doing next. OES? Consistory? I just wanted to be a Master Mason. Is that okay?
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



There is nothing wrong at all with keeping simple. Trust me the Local Lodge needs more support than the appendant bodies do in a lot of instances. The is also a problem with those of us who "over extend" ourselves (me included) with our other groups and as a result never really helping any of them with our presence.


Take all the time that you need.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 9, 2013)

Indeed great advice from bro Stewart. Great and devotes blue lodge members make great appendant body members. A man who is not well versed in his blue lodge often makes a lackluster SR or YR member. It all starts at the lodge. Take your time and only branch out if you feel the call to do so. It's a lifelong journey either way!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 9, 2013)

One could spend a lifetime simply being a Master Mason. I know I let the "recruiters" convince me to petition the Appendant bodies too soon, and my ability to give any level of Masonry the proper time suffered.
Wait until you are ready before adding more to your plate. Those organizations aren't going anywhere.


----------

